# Kitten being very frisky



## Jennie (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi! I currently have 2 kittens, a male and female that are comng up to 4 months of age. The male keeps biting the females neck gently, and she goes very still when he does this. He then lies on top of her, in a way i imagine he would if he was mating with her. But I thought he was too young for this at the moment. If my female cat becomes pregnant, will it be dangerous because she is very small, still a kitten. I would like them to maybe have one litter before being neutered and spayed, but when will she be old enough?


----------



## Jennie (Aug 14, 2005)

*Please someone help me*

please could someone reply and give me advice on this as i am a little desperate here


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

This is normal behavior, but don't delay having your cats fixed, because they could be sexually mature any day know. You're well aware a pregnancy at this age is inadvisable due to serious health consequences. Please reconsider your desire to have a litter. There is no possible reason in favor of it, and too many against for me to go into right now.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Please get them both booked in to be neutered ASAP, and please don't let them have kittens - they are just babies themselves


----------



## sallyburdett (Jul 19, 2005)

jennie its unlikly your girl is old enough to get pregnant but not impossible! and your boy is certainly old enough!

a very dear friend of mine (a bengal breeder) has been overrun with kittens as her new stud got all her girls pregnant within 1 week of arriving at 16 weeks old! 8O 

so now she has 39 kittens!!!!! - mistakes do happen and she was of the belief that toms took til about 6-7months to be mature. how wrong was she!

sally


----------

